# Panasonic 3400 mAh 18650



## jd_oc (Dec 10, 2011)

I think these were supposed to start production in FY 2012. I'm wondering if we are going to see protected versions of these soon (Redilast and/or AW). Considering I'm still using AW 2200 mAh cells, these would be a nice boost. Anyone have any recent info?


----------



## Nonprophet (Dec 10, 2011)

I know that there's 3100 maH Panasonics out now--I believe that's what Callie's Kustoms are using---I just got two of them and I think they're great! NP


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Dec 10, 2011)

Redilast and AW also use the Panasonic 3100mAh cells in their batteries of this capacity, as well as a couple of other smaller dealers.


----------



## jasonck08 (Dec 10, 2011)

According to a press release Panasonic mentioned they should start production in 2012. But its unlikely that anyone will be able to get these cells in hand for another couple years. The 3100's were out for a couple years before they were available through battery distribution channels. I think the Sony 3500mAh may be released sooner... But these cells are a little odd with a 4.30v CV charge voltage and a 2.0v cutoff voltage.


----------



## jd_oc (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks Jason. Yeah, if I look historically, the 3100's started production in Dec 2009, and the Redilast 3100's weren't available until Jun 2011 (18 months later). I guess that puts the 3400's into 2013 at least, but we can always hope. I think I'll buy a some AW 3100's for now.


----------



## samgab (Dec 14, 2011)

Here's some Panasonic 18650 roadmap info that I found interesting:


----------



## yifu (Mar 2, 2012)

WOW, really keen on the 4000 mah cells! We've really come a long way from the 2200mah 18650 cells we once had! Capable of 8A (if 2C still holds true), that would mean LiMn cells are obsolete!


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 2, 2012)

i wouldn't get exsited too early, 3100mah cells used in aw and redylast become 2900mah after about 50 cycles, there was a threrad here with test data, so these 3400mah may become 3100 or even 2900 after 50 cycles as well, we don't know untill it comes out and we test them.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Mar 2, 2012)

Another thing I am noting in the chart above is that all the 2.2Ah, 3.1Ah and 3.4Ah have similar discharge curves down to about 3.5v (the 2Ah mark). At that point the 2200mAh cell drops off rapidly while the 3100 and 3400 dwindle slowly from 3.5 -> 3 volts over the next 1-1.3 Ah. In a single cell application this is not very useable territory unless you have a good buck\boost driver but it's more acceptable when you have multi-cell applications that can make more use of the lower end of the cells range.


----------



## yifu (Mar 2, 2012)

alpg88 said:


> i wouldn't get exsited too early, 3100mah cells used in aw and redylast become 2900mah after about 50 cycles, there was a threrad here with test data, so these 3400mah may become 3100 or even 2900 after 50 cycles as well, we don't know untill it comes out and we test them.


That's not a problem, li-on cells get worn down by 200 cycles anyway. I use my lights a lot and yet i only recharge them once a week so 50 cycles will easily last up to a year.


----------



## tobrien (Apr 20, 2012)

what about 14500s, 16340s, and maybe 10440s?


----------



## GehenSienachlinks (Apr 20, 2012)

I have Panasonic 3100 mah protected from ebay and they are much cheaper then AW 3100 , you can get three of them for the price of one aw .


----------



## jasonck08 (Apr 20, 2012)

tobrien said:


> what about 14500s, 16340s, and maybe 10440s?



What about them? Are you hoping to see increased capacities? Not likely, as these are not very popular cells in compared to the hundreds of millions of 18650's sold every year.



yifu said:


> That's not a problem, li-on cells get worn down by 200 cycles anyway. I use my lights a lot and yet i only recharge them once a week so 50 cycles will easily last up to a year.



Maybe with your usage. But a good Li-ion cell that is not abused typically is rated to 300-500 cycles to 70-80% original capacity.


----------



## PapaLumen (Apr 20, 2012)

alpg88 said:


> i wouldn't get exsited too early, 3100mah cells used in aw and redylast become 2900mah after about 50 cycles, there was a threrad here with test data, so these 3400mah may become 3100 or even 2900 after 50 cycles as well, we don't know untill it comes out and we test them.



Yeh and the 2900 cells drop to 2700 after the same time so whats your point? The 3100 cells have 200mah more capacity than the 2900 full stop.


----------



## 901-Memphis (Apr 20, 2012)

GehenSienachlinks said:


> I have Panasonic 3100 mah protected from ebay and they are much cheaper then AW 3100 , you can get three of them for the price of one aw .




I have not yet seen them this cheap. You must be talking about the green wrapper Panasonic cells which are un protected. I thought Intl- Outdoors had the cheapest Panasonic NCR18650A 3100mah protected 18650s at $13.96 each with free shipping. I just bought two myself to test and will buy more if I like


----------



## mellowhead (Apr 21, 2012)

The NCR18650A's were released on DX a week or two ago with protection AND a case - $21.00/pr.


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Apr 21, 2012)

901-Memphis said:


> I have not yet seen them this cheap. You must be talking about the green wrapper Panasonic cells which are un protected. I thought Intl- Outdoors had the cheapest Panasonic NCR18650A 3100mah protected 18650s at $13.96 each with free shipping. I just bought two myself to test and will buy more if I like


Actually orbtronic has them for ~$13 USD and dx has them for ~$21 for two.


----------



## warmurf (Apr 21, 2012)

Can you trust DX though? Will they be Panasonics? DX has been pinged for selling non gen gear by Ultrafire of all makers.


----------



## Shadowww (Apr 21, 2012)

warmurf said:


> Can you trust DX though? Will they be Panasonics? DX has been pinged for selling non gen gear by Ultrafire of all makers.


Unprotected 3100mAh's from DX are 100% genuine (checked them myself - did capacity check, compared them to 100% genuine NCR18650A's from IOS, did runtime tests etc), so 2900mAh's most likely are genuine too.


----------



## GehenSienachlinks (Apr 21, 2012)

901-Memphis said:


> I have not yet seen them this cheap. You must be talking about the green wrapper Panasonic cells which are un protected. I thought Intl- Outdoors had the cheapest Panasonic NCR18650A 3100mah protected 18650s at $13.96 each with free shipping. I just bought two myself to test and will buy more if I like[/QUOT
> 
> No I bought from ebay with protection chip for $10.5 EACH . Intl- Outdoors version have stronger metal on the chip like my xtar.
> I put the panasonic battery in my klarus xt 11 and it left a dent on the metal around the chip because the battery is longer and the metal is not as strong .
> But when I but the panasonic batteries in my niteye eye 30 there were no dents.


----------



## tandem (Apr 21, 2012)

It would be interesting to see what is under the wrapper in your $10.50 protected eBay-sourced Panasonic 3100 mAh cell.


----------



## 901-Memphis (Apr 22, 2012)

hellokitty[hk] said:


> Actually orbtronic has them for ~$13 USD and dx has them for ~$21 for two.



I wonder what the quality difference is in the Orbtronic version vs the Intl-Outdoors. The way they write it up on the site they talk like they are better than Redilast.


----------



## Shadowww (Apr 22, 2012)

901-Memphis said:


> I wonder what the quality difference is in the Orbtronic version vs the Intl-Outdoors. The way they write it up on the site they talk like they are better than Redilast.


Intl-Outdoors ones seem to be made at same factory as RediLast ones, no idea about Orbtronic ones though.


----------



## 901-Memphis (Apr 25, 2012)

I should be receiving my Intl-Outdoors cells sometime in the next week or so, eager to try them out.


----------

